# Bilbo's treasure



## Milonna (Apr 9, 2003)

What actually happned to the treasure Bilbo got in the hobbit?


----------



## Aulë (Apr 9, 2003)

He gave it away to other Hobbits, spent some of it and gave the remainder to Frodo.


----------



## Milonna (Apr 9, 2003)

Thank you.


----------



## FrankSinatra (Apr 10, 2003)

*Well*

He used it to live a luxurious generous life in a luxurious hobbit hole.

Then he gave it to Frodo.

It was the trolls gold he gave away because of where it came from.


----------



## GuardianRanger (Apr 10, 2003)

Didn't he use some of the treasure to buy back some of his possesions?

I vaguely remember something about buying back furniture, or something like that. I know he never got the silver spoons back.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Apr 11, 2003)

Yes, he did. It's in the last chapter of _The Hobbit._ Sorry I can't supply the quote . . . I just realized I leant my copy of _The Hobbit_ to my cousin last summer and still haven't gotten it back!


----------



## Elendil3119 (Apr 11, 2003)

> The people who had got specially good bargains at the Sale took a deal of convincing; and in the end to save time Bilbo had to buy back quite a lot of his own furniture.


That's probably the quote you're looking for.  And also:


> His gold and silver was largely spent in presents, both useful and extravagant - which to a certain extent accounts for the affection of his nephews and his nieces.


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Apr 13, 2003)

When I first read the book I got sooo angry with people taking Bilbos stuff.


----------



## Eledhwen (May 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GuardianRanger _
> *Didn't he use some of the treasure to buy back some of his possesions?
> 
> I vaguely remember something about buying back furniture, or something like that. I know he never got the silver spoons back. *


Bilbo was quite well off already. He may not have needed his treasure to buy back his possessions, but that can't be proved as he _did_ have the treasure.

Bilbo gave away the Troll hoard because he considered it to have been stolen, and not really his to keep. Bilbo's ability to handle such things without being tainted by them was an important trait, and meant that even after 60 years he could still let go of the One Ring - although not without a struggle.

It's interesting that you should be angry with people taking Bilbo's stuff, Lady Galadriel. It shows that reading the book made you care about Bilbo - like family or a close friend.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (May 5, 2003)

> Not far from the road they found the gold of the trolls, which they had buried, still hidden and untouched. 'I have enough to last me my time,' said Bilbo, when they had dug it up. 'You had better take this, Gandalf. I daresay you can find a use for it.'
> 
> 'Indeed I can!' said the wizard. 'But share and share alike! You may find you have more needs than you expect.'





> The people who had got specially good bargains at the Sale took a deal of convincing; and in the end to save time Bilbo had to buy back quite a lot of his own furniture.


 I've always taken these quotes to mean that Bilbo did use some of the treasure.


> The riches he had brought back from his travels had now
> become a local legend, and it was popularly believed, whatever the old folk might say, that the Hill at Bag End was full of tunnels stuffed with treasure.


 Also, this quote seems to say that he must have used some of the treasure because of the legends.


----------



## Holly (Jun 2, 2003)

Bilbo may not have spent all of his treasure to buy back his possession's although he did get back some of it but he never got back his silver spoons.
I think he still kept some of it like a few diamonds but he never told anyone not even Frodo 
When Bilbo went to Rivendell I think he spent most of it on presents for his birthday party. The bit he took with him he gave to Frodo when Frodo visited him at Rivendell.


----------



## FrankSinatra (Jun 3, 2003)

*Treasure*

Diamonds?

No, he only took a couple of chests, one of silver coins and one of gold i believe.


----------



## Glomund (Jun 4, 2003)

Yea, Bilbo came back with coin, the _jools_ were part of the town gossip about Bilbo


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Aug 20, 2014)

Don't forget Bilbo's Mithril coat which he received before the Battle of the Five Armies from Thorin:



> 'Mr. Baggins!' [Thorin] cried. 'Here is the first payment of your reward! Cast off your old coat and put on this!'
> 
> With that he put on Bilbo a small coat of mail, wrought for some young elf-prince long ago. It was of silver-steel which the elves call mithril, and with it went a belt of pearls and crystals. A light helm of figured leather, strengthened beneath with hoops of steel, and studded about the brim with white gems, was set upon the hobbit's head.
> 
> 'I feel magnificent,' he thought; 'but I expect I look rather absurd. How they would laugh on the Hill at home. Still I wish there was a looking-glass handy!'


----------

